# Texas Kingfish Tournament



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

July 18 2015 at the Galveston Yacht Basin. Still finalizing last details. Food,live music and more! This tournament is for Everyone that likes fishing near/offshore.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

All the info is on this website. www.coastalcharterclub.com


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Tournament Cancelled! Not affiliated with this charter company anymore


----------

